# lift spindles



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i know you coudl swap out box caprice spindles into g-bodys,and im assuming s10's have the same front suspension as g-body's.does any one know if a lift psindle for a s-10 will fit factory upper and lower g-body arms and factory g-body brakes? i found these that give 3.5 lift

http://www.leadfootind.com/fabtech.htm


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yes, they will work and I like a high lock up up front....but at some point you have to ask...when is a too much too much?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 21 2006, 02:20 PM~5817352
> *Yes, they will work and I like a high lock up up front....but at some point you have to ask...when is a too much too much?
> *


TOO MUCH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 21 2006, 03:21 PM~5817360
> *TOO MUCH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 21 2006, 02:25 PM~5817382
> *:0
> *


You got the 5 inch ones for your Glasshouse. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 21 2006, 01:20 PM~5817352
> *Yes, they will work and I like a high lock up up front....but at some point you have to ask...when is a too much too much?
> *


so my brakes and everything will work? ima order a set if they do,i was going to go with truck spindles but i wouldnt be able to run 13's.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

this was too high for me!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

top secret lol


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 21 2006, 04:46 PM~5818323
> *this was too high for me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What was you tryin to prove here? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 21 2006, 06:45 PM~5818681
> *What was you tryin to prove here? :dunno:
> *


not a damn thing this happened cause i didn`t listen to anyone that told me not to extend my uppers 1 1\2inchs


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 21 2006, 03:43 PM~5817485
> *You got the 5 inch ones for your Glasshouse. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsdown: 
come on homie...You KNOW you will not see that shit on mi casa   :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

So, whats the purpose of the lift spindles? I'm thinking so you don't smack front bumper when swangin'... :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 23 2006, 01:54 AM~5824994
> *not a damn thing this happened cause i didn`t listen to anyone that told me not to extend my uppers 1 1\2inchs
> *


what happened?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 23 2006, 08:01 AM~5826001
> *So, whats the purpose of the lift spindles? I'm thinking so you don't smack front bumper when swangin'... :dunno:
> *


  correct


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 23 2006, 10:47 AM~5826545
> * correct
> *


But wouldn't that look goofy as hell ridin all high like that (when not hopping)...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

looks kinda goofy too me. kinda neat, but still, would look like a model car hoppin. I'm guessin you cant run much coil and still lay out either, man I got 2" drop spindles on my truck still from before it was juiced, need to swap back to stock,but dont feel like guessin on cuttin the coils again.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 23 2006, 09:35 PM~5829284
> *But wouldn't that look goofy as hell ridin all high like that (when not hopping)...
> *



yes it would... but if you have a lock up high enough in the rear that the front bumper hits when the rear is lifted my guess is that that car wouldn't be driven much.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

funny i'd rather fit 2" dropped spindles and LOWride.... 


<can of worms officially opened>


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

what would you get out of 3.5? a turn and a half of extra coil?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 23 2006, 12:44 AM~5825251
> *:thumbsdown:
> come on homie...You KNOW you will not see that shit on mi casa      :biggrin:
> *


You run 14X6's on it, if that's not disrespect I don't know what is. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Any pics of any hoppers actually using these?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 25 2006, 11:10 PM~5843508
> *Any pics of any hoppers actually using these?
> *


nimster runing some,and a bunch of g-bodys runing the caprice spindels.i persoally like the look of the extra lock up in the front


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 26 2006, 04:40 PM~5847350
> *nimster runing some,and a bunch of g-bodys runing the caprice spindels.i personally like the look of the extra lock up in the front*



Me too. Picking mine up tomorrow.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 24 2006, 10:20 PM~5835045
> *You run 14X6's on it, if that's not disrespect I don't know what is. :biggrin:
> *



You are just wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 26 2006, 03:40 PM~5847350
> *nimster runing some,and a bunch of g-bodys runing the caprice spindels.i persoally like the look of the extra lock up in the front
> *


I mean, it'd really help me from smacking the frt bumper on my Lac if I could see how they work before I go spend the money on them.
What I'm thinking is, w/ a full stack of coil you don't have much movement anyway. So, you're not laying out in the frt. Now, w/ the added lift spindles, it'll look like your riding around locked up in the frt all the time... unless you're not running full stacks up frt....
Is this right??? :dunno:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

well , if you use lift spindles it would be for one of two reasons. to stop slapping the front end. or to fit more coil.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Also, it seems like these would hurt your inches if you were on a ruler b/c the wheel will hang down further.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 28 2006, 10:36 PM~5862705
> *Also, it seems like these would hurt your inches if you were on a ruler b/c the wheel will hang down further.
> *


correct,with a taller spindel you have more room for a coil,meaning more ground clearence so you dont smack bumper.ive looked around and a couple of people make the lift spindles for s-10's.im going to pick up a set when i redo my suspension


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 12:20 AM~5862901
> *correct,with a taller spindel you have more room for a coil,meaning more ground clearence so you dont smack bumper.ive looked around and a couple of people make the lift spindles for s-10's.im going to pick up a set when i redo my suspension
> *


But why take away from your possible inches on the ruler? Just so you won't smack frt. bumper?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 29 2006, 06:40 AM~5863594
> *But why take away from your possible inches on the ruler? Just so you won't smack frt. bumper?
> *


well,you knwo theres always gunna be the shit talker "you have no bumper blah blah blah"


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 09:48 AM~5863958
> *well,you knwo theres always gunna be the shit talker "you have no bumper blah blah blah"
> *


True, true. I'm not tryin to argue the point. Actually, I like the idea. I just don't wanna lose inches, thinking I'm doing something to gain me inches...you know...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 29 2006, 08:50 AM~5863971
> *True, true. I'm not tryin to argue the point. Actually, I like the idea. I just don't wanna lose inches, thinking I'm doing something to gain me inches...you know...
> *


yea i got you,just run the caprice spindles,they aint much bigger then sock but still gives it a lil more room.im just doing it for the looks,i doubt my car will ever be smacking bumper that hard. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 09:53 AM~5863985
> *yea i got you,just run the caprice spindles,they aint much bigger then sock but still gives it a lil more room.im just doing it for the looks,i doubt my car will ever be smacking bumper that hard. :biggrin:
> *


A lift spindle won't give you any more room for coil, they just drop where the rotor sits, they aren't any taller. A Caprice spindle gives you more room for the coil because it is taller.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2006, 08:58 AM~5864005
> *A lift spindle won't give you any more room for coil, they just drop where the rotor sits, they aren't any taller.  A Caprice spindle gives you more room for the coil because it is taller.
> *


umm a lift spindle will give you alot more room for a coil,a caprice spindle is 1" bigger then stock.you must be talking abou the spindel's that are the same length,but have the hub mounts lower on it.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 10:03 AM~5864023
> *umm a lift spindle will give you alot more room for a coil,a caprice spindle is 1" bigger then stock.you must be talking abou the spindel's that are the same length,but have the hub mounts lower on it.
> *


A lift spindle is the same height as a factory spindle it is just the opposite of a drop spindle, they just moved where the rotor mounts and where the caliper mounts. Go to chassistech.com and look at them.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 09:53 AM~5863985
> *yea i got you,just run the caprice spindles,they aint much bigger then sock but still gives it a lil more room.im just doing it for the looks,i doubt my car will ever be smacking bumper that hard. :biggrin:
> *


Caprice spindles will fit on my Big Bodi? I'm not worried about coil b/c I have a full stack up frt. I just thought I might have found a way to avoid smacking my bumper. I've got 20's but their chained down b/c once the back gets so high, you can't help but to smack the frt bumper.
But, if by me using the spindles allows me to lock up higher in the rear (letting my chains out some) and gain inches- great! I'll run them... However, if they allow me to lock up higher, but the wheel being lower on the ruler now b/c of the spindle hanging lower, puts me back to where it was before the spindles- that'd be kinda a waste of time...
Follow me....?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Jul 29 2006, 08:58 AM~5864005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
I am glad someone finally said it.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 09:03 AM~5864023
> *umm a lift spindle will give you alot more room for a coil,a caprice spindle is 1" bigger then stock.you must be talking abou the spindel's that are the same length,but have the hub mounts lower on it.
> *


Think of it this way: if you have stock spindles, they are a certain leangth, drop spindles have the hub moved up to keep the suspention geometry the same but make your car sit lower. Lift spindles have the hub moved down to keep the suspention geometry the same but make your car sit higher. Neither one is taller than the stock spindle. If you want more coil, caprice spindles will do the trick. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

your still adding more coil which should mean more inches, so i doubt that the wheel hanging lower would even be a problem.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jul 29 2006, 09:33 AM~5864111
> *Think of it this way: if you have stock spindles, they are a certain leangth, drop spindles have the hub moved up to keep the suspention geometry the same but make your car sit lower. Lift spindles have the hub moved down to keep the suspention geometry the same but make your car sit higher. :biggrin:
> *


yea i understand that,thats why i posted "you must be talking abou the spindel's that are the same length,but have the hub mounts lower on it." i have seen taller spindels that are after market thou,i was big on 4x4 before jumping on lowriders.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 09:35 AM~5864114
> *yea i understand that,thats why i posted "you must be talking abou the spindel's that are the same length,but have the hub mounts lower on it." i have seen taller spindels that are after market thou,i was big on 4x4 before jumping on lowriders.
> *


I guess that is possible to have *taller*, lift spindles for an s-10. They do make tall springs and I have seen where they relocate the arm mounts to keep the suspention geometry close to stock. Anyway, if you use them, good luck with that and take a lot of pictures of before and after and post your results. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jul 29 2006, 09:41 AM~5864128
> *I guess that is possible to have taller, lift spindles for an s-10. They do make tall springs and I have seen where they relocate the arm mounts to keep the suspention geometry close to stock. Anyway, if you use them, good luck with that and take a lot of pictures of before and after and post your results. :biggrin:
> *


 will do :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 29 2006, 10:10 AM~5864045
> *Caprice spindles will fit on my Big Bodi? I'm not worried about coil b/c I have a full stack up frt. I just thought I might have found a way to avoid smacking my bumper. I've got 20's but their chained down b/c once the back gets so high, you can't help but to smack the frt bumper.
> But, if by me using the spindles allows me to lock up higher in the rear (letting my chains out some) and gain inches- great! I'll run them... However, if they allow me to lock up higher, but the wheel being lower on the ruler now b/c of the spindle hanging lower, puts me back to where it was before the spindles- that'd be kinda a waste of time...
> Follow me....?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 29 2006, 10:21 AM~5864232
> *:dunno:
> *


  run some chevy 1500 truck spindles :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 11:28 AM~5864252
> * run some chevy 1500 truck spindles  :biggrin:
> *


 Yep 2wd 1500 truck spindles


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 11:28 AM~5864252
> * run some chevy 1500 truck spindles  :biggrin:
> *


So... the 1500 spindles will fit my Lac? Cool....
Still haven't got an answer to my delimma yet...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Trial and Error


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I copped the Caprice spindles yesterday. They ARE supposed to be small bolt pattern with 11" brakes, right?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

On a g-body spindle its 7.5 inches from lower to upper ball joint seats. And on cadi's its like another 1.5 inches longer. Yet allowing more coil. also with the higher upper ball joint location ,it changes the suspension geometery. Holding the camber in a positive position longer...
But in the cadi's case, their is no direct bolt on application...The c1500 spindle is only .750 longer from the lower to the upper....It will allow more coil ,but only a small amount....Plus none of the upper and lower ball joint tapers are the same.
So you would have to weld up and re-dress the hole(taper) We have special bits here to do that, But there are spendy.....

I deal alot with off-road suspensions here aswell and did find that some manufactors make longer hieght knuckle mount spindles , but they are min. 3'' longer....

On the older chevy c-10 thru c-30's the spildles are 1.5 longer from "FabTech"
the stock and have the same lower taper,but 1 size up on both steering and upper ball joint taper and the king pin is 1.5 lower.............THEY ARE ALSO CHEAPER THEN MOST OF THE NEWER MODEL SHIT....Remember you'll need to get rotors ,bearings,seals ,dust caps,caliper and pins ,brake hoses,banjo bolts,ect....500.00 plus to do this


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2006, 11:53 PM~5867052
> *On a g-body spindle its 7.5 inches from lower to upper ball joint seats. And on cadi's its like another 1.5 inches longer. Yet allowing more coil. also with the higher upper ball joint location ,it changes the suspension geometery. Holding the camber in a positive position longer...
> But in the cadi's case, their is no direct bolt on application...The c1500 spindle is only .750 longer from the lower to the upper....It will allow more coil ,but only a small amount....Plus none of the upper and lower ball joint tapers are the same.
> So you would have to weld up and re-dress the hole(taper)  We have special bits here to do that, But there are spendy.....
> ...


Ok Ron, now in english this would mean.... yes, no, maybe...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Shit that was english. :biggrin: .....Yes they all would work. but the easiest of the 2 for cadi or caprice would be fabtech stuff....just alot of work.....front lug pattern would also be 5 on 5 same as big body bolt pattern

where the upper ball joint was to small, I would also suggest to upgrade to the original truck one.....so no welded or redrilling would be needed on the spindle.
just re-drill on your upper 'a' arm for the larger 4 bolt pattern of that truck style ball joint. Also the truck upper ball joint has more radius on it's swilviling of the pin and is .650 longer then a unbreakable(260-1091)pn

does that help.....so overall you would get 3.50 inches of lift at suspension in the front. 2.50 of ground clearence and 1.5 of more coil.......

still wouldn't keep NENE's front bumper from hitting ,but would help the other 95% of the no front bumper have fools..... :biggrin: pass this along.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2006, 12:15 AM~5867139
> *Shit that was english. :biggrin: *


I'm not one of your GM Engineer hang out buddies! :biggrin: 
But, by the wheel "hanging" down further, w/ the longer spindles... wouldn't that hurt you if your hopping on a ruler? Is these benefits worth it?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 30 2006, 12:27 AM~5867191
> *I'm not one of your GM Engineer hang out buddies!  :biggrin:
> But, by the wheel "hanging" down further, w/ the longer spindles... wouldn't that hurt you if your hopping on a ruler? Is these benefits worth it?
> *


It just depends....do you like having a front bumper that doesn't bash your grill out or not running one at all.....I prefer a bumper :biggrin: And i got to give props to Bruce and Nim for doing that.....
Plus if your at a YOUNG HOGG hop, he and most of the crowd look at the front end.....Shit car looks like it's got 10 extra inches.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2006, 12:33 AM~5867214
> *It just depends....do you like having a front bumper that doesn't bash your grill out  or  not running one at all.....I prefer a bumper :biggrin: *


*Say Yes To Bumpers!* :thumbsup:

Thats just it. I've got 20's in the rear of my Big Bodi but their chained off. I'd love to open up the rear lock up & get the most outta what I got. If I let the chains out any more than what I got 'em at, it starts smackin frt bumper. :angry: 
If these spindles would allow me to open up the rear w/o hitting frt bumper, I'd jump on some. I just don't wanna go through the trouble of getting them thinking I'm gaining, when really I'm not benefiting much....


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2006, 01:33 AM~5867214
> *It just depends....do you like having a front bumper that doesn't bash your grill out  or  not running one at all.....I prefer a bumper :biggrin: And i got to give props to Bruce and Nim for doing that.....
> Plus if your at a YOUNG HOGG hop, he and most of the crowd look at the front end.....Shit car looks like it's got 10 extra inches.....
> *



So when I put those spindles on my Regal, what exactly can I expect the changed suspension geometry to affect? Steering? etc....

Using the Caprice spindle, will I have to alter or change the joints? 

Will it lock up higher or is that bad information?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 29 2006, 05:28 PM~5865554
> *So... the 1500 spindles will fit my Lac? Cool....
> Still haven't got an answer to my delimma yet...
> *


 What Ron said was right but I had been using 1500 truck spindles that were aftermarket lift spindles. I had a machine shop (Cooks Welding) work out the ball joint tapers. The lift spindles do give you more than 3/4 of an inch. 
I'm wondering if I couldv'e modified the upper and lower control arms to use the truck ball joints too, maybe Ron can help me with that one :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 30 2006, 07:33 AM~5867860
> *What Ron said was right but I had been using 1500 truck spindles that were aftermarket lift spindles. I had a machine shop (Cooks Welding) work out the ball joint tapers. The lift spindles do give you more than 3/4 of an inch.
> I'm wondering if I couldv'e modified the upper and lower control arms to use the truck ball joints too, maybe Ron can help me with that one :biggrin:
> *


Thats what he's saying... instead of re-drilling the spindle, it'd be easier to drill out the upper & lower arms to fit the truck ball joints. Then I guess everything would match up. :dunno: 
See, changing the frt geometry, re-drilling shit, I just need some hard info to support that its worth it... you know...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

yeah I had to see it done before I tried it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im glad i made this topic now :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 30 2006, 12:49 PM~5868637
> *im glad i made this topic now  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not. :biggrin: 
Now I got a delimma I didn't have before... :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 30 2006, 02:44 PM~5869458
> *I'm not. :biggrin:
> Now I got a delimma I didn't have before... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Why not just extend the upper A-arm instead of changing the spindle. Like instead of extending the upper A-arm 1" change it to like 1.75". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jul 30 2006, 06:49 PM~5870539
> *Why not just extend the upper A-arm instead of changing the spindle.  Like instead of extending the upper A-arm 1" change it to like 1.75".  Just my 2 cents.
> *


extending them wont do anything,the only wway would be to drop the actual balljoint part f the a-arm downward liek the big rimmers do.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 30 2006, 08:34 PM~5870910
> *extending them wont do anything,the only wway would be to drop the actual balljoint part f the a-arm downward liek the big rimmers do.
> *


It will do something, just not what we're after... My arms are at 2" now. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 30 2006, 09:04 PM~5871443
> *It will do something, just not what we're after... My arms are at 2" now. :biggrin:
> *


yea but nothing compared to actually runing a diferent spindle,i had 1.5 but im doing 2.5 now on mine :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

After checking out Nim's Cadi, I'm really thinking about doing it. He said you gotta change rotors & brake calipers too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 30 2006, 01:19 AM~5867398
> *So when I put those spindles on my Regal, what exactly can I expect the changed suspension geometry to affect? Steering? etc....
> 
> Using the Caprice spindle, will I have to alter or change the joints?
> ...


I think they don't have a problem with the upper and lower ball joint however I think with the brake system it does. But please don't hold me accountable for this info this is just my 2 cents. I'm planning on doing the swap this week. Hope it comes out great. Oh and just a question I can pick any Spindle from the early 1980's to the late 1980's. Is this right?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

We need more people who've done the swap to contribute to this topic. I plan to but its gonna be a minute before I get my frame back under my Lac.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Aug 5 2006, 11:44 PM~5909818
> *We need more people who've done the swap to contribute to this topic. I plan to but its gonna be a minute before I get my frame back under my Lac.
> *


What spindles are you using?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 5 2006, 10:51 PM~5910134
> *What spindles are you using?
> *


Sup Doe? 
I've been using the factory ones, reinforced. When I put the frame back under it I'm gonna go w/ the 1500 lift spindles, I guess. I wanna be able to let my chains out to get a higher lock up, keep from smacking my front bumper, & hopefully gain some inches in the process. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Anyone got any good online resourses for purchasing lift spindles? Best price I found so far is about $280 shipped, spindles only...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Aug 6 2006, 09:16 AM~5911496
> *Sup Doe?
> I've been using the factory ones, reinforced. When I put the frame back under it I'm gonna go w/ the 1500 lift spindles, I guess. I wanna be able to let my chains out to get a higher lock up, keep from smacking my front bumper, & hopefully gain some inches in the process. :biggrin:
> *


I mean which ones are you looking into? what size lift? 

It doesnt really matter how high the back is, the front will probably hit. I only had my rear cylinders up about 12" and the front bumper was hitting.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Aug 5 2006, 08:51 PM~5909445
> *I think they don't have a problem with the upper and lower ball joint however I think with the brake system it does.  But please don't hold me accountable for this info this is just my 2 cents.  I'm planning on doing the swap this week.  Hope it comes out great.  Oh and just a question I can pick any Spindle from the early 1980's to the late 1980's.  Is this right?
> *



No, they must be 11" brakes and small bolt pattern GM. Here are some photos of my Caprice spindles, with Full stack and stock arms. My car has the bulldog stance already!!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i dont think you gain any advantage from using lift spindles.

your car will have a higher looking lock up. the only way you will get more coil is because the mounting of the spindle will give your a-arm more room underneith so you can drop down your lower coil mount lower than the a-arm itself without it smacking the ground.

if your front bumper hits too hard, then raise your car higher in the front, and you don't need higher spindles to do that.You dont gain any lift, whatever you gain is lost on the bottom end.

If you don't wanna sit low and just want everything moved up, then yes lift spindles are for you.personally I think with 5 ton coils, if you dont care about laying low, with enough coils you shouldn't be bottoming out on your bumper anyway. But it doesnt matter what how high you sit off the ground, a couple inches fromthe spindles aint gonna keep several thousand pounds from putting alot of force on some coiled steel.

if someone is too damned worried about it they could get shorter rear strokes and run a rear sided 2 link . damn, there were several reasons they ran balloon 14-16 rubbers.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 6 2006, 03:37 PM~5912979
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



X 2. :twak:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 6 2006, 03:20 PM~5912903
> *i dont think you gain any advantage from using lift spindles.
> 
> your car will have a higher looking lock up. the only way you will get more coil is because the mounting of the spindle will give your a-arm more room underneith so you can drop down your lower coil mount lower than the a-arm itself without it smacking the ground.
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 6 2006, 05:06 PM~5913072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He should do more hands-on and less thinking


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Aug 5 2006, 08:44 PM~5909818
> *We need more people who've done the swap to contribute to this topic. I plan to but its gonna be a minute before I get my frame back under my Lac.
> *


i have cadi big body spindles with the rotors and calipers on my g-body. to me the bolt pattern doesnt matter because i have universal adaptors anyway so with rims who can tell. but by changing the spindles it really gave my car the extended look! the whole tire is almost outside the wheelwell with 1" extended arms.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 6 2006, 04:13 PM~5913099
> *He should do more hands-on and less thinking
> *


Ya think :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 6 2006, 09:36 AM~5911787
> *I mean which ones are you looking into? what size lift?
> 
> It doesnt really matter how high the back is, the front will probably hit. I only had my rear cylinders up about 12" and the front bumper was hitting.
> *


I'm looking at getting the lower 90's Chevy 1500 4" lift spindles. I had mine chained off @ about 14-15" & wasn't smacking. Anymore and I was. 
And whoever made the statement about the coils... I've got 5 3/4tons and I collaspe them- no problem. Maybe 5 tons on a Gbody or some shit but I'm talking about a heavy ass Lac. :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

damn those arent full stacks are they? you need some train springs in there sucka!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 6 2006, 10:23 PM~5914723
> *damn those arent full stacks are they? you need some train springs in there sucka!
> *


I heard the train springs are too soft and that the coils bottom out against each other easily.
:dunno:


----------



## Duece8 (Nov 11, 2002)

uhhh are ur a arms on the wrong side???????????


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Aug 7 2006, 05:48 AM~5916491
> *I heard the train springs are too soft and that the coils bottom out against each other easily.
> :dunno:
> *


correct


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duece8_@Aug 7 2006, 06:14 AM~5916520
> *uhhh are ur a arms on the wrong side???????????
> *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Aug 7 2006, 07:48 AM~5916491
> *I heard the train springs are too soft and that the coils bottom out against each other easily.
> :dunno:
> *


Exactly. They will coil bind. There is very little room between coils.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Duece8_@Aug 7 2006, 07:14 AM~5916520
> *uhhh are ur a arms on the wrong side???????????
> *



Dont think so. They do look BACKWARDS, but I've been thru that before.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 6 2006, 11:41 AM~5912199
> *No, they must be 11" brakes and small bolt pattern GM.  Here are some photos of my Caprice spindles, with Full stack and stock arms. My car has the bulldog stance already!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Great look :cheesy: . But just a question if I may, you said that the A-arms are stock? If so why didn't you extended the top A-arm about an inch. I say this because, just my opininon of course, if you don't extend the upper then pretty much you will still be within the same problem of "Not enough travel". Also if I may ask you a few other questions;
1) What year did you get the spindle from?
2) Was the geometery of the G-body brake system the same as to the Caprice? If not then what needed to be changed?
3) Is this car going to be Single or Double?
I thank you in advance for your time. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Extending the arm will also fix that upper ball joint angle.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Aug 7 2006, 10:37 AM~5917450
> *Great look  :cheesy: .  But just a question if I may, you said that the A-arms are stock?  If so why didn't you extended the top A-arm about an inch.  I say this because, just my opininon of course, if you don't extend the upper then pretty much you will still be within the same problem of "Not enough travel".  Also if I may ask you a few other questions;
> 1)  What year did you get the spindle from?
> 2)  Was the geometery of the G-body brake system the same as to the          Caprice?  If not then what needed to be changed?
> ...


The Caprice spindle gives you more travel.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Aug 7 2006, 11:37 AM~5917450
> *Great look  :cheesy: .  But just a question if I may, you said that the A-arms are stock?  If so why didn't you extended the top A-arm about an inch.  I say this because, just my opininon of course, if you don't extend the upper then pretty much you will still be within the same problem of "Not enough travel".  Also if I may ask you a few other questions;
> 1)  What year did you get the spindle from?
> 2)  Was the geometery of the G-body brake system the same as to the           Caprice?  If not then what needed to be changed?
> ...


I am going to extend the arms, but I'm not a metal fabricator and cash is tight right now. I'm trying to make it to the last couple shows of the season and extend them in the off season. 

As far as your ?s:

1. It was an 85 Caprice. 
2. No the steering stays the same. Brakes are same geometry, just Caprice rotors, calipers and pads. 
3. Double all the way baby. I need the power!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 7 2006, 02:34 PM~5918451
> *I am going to extend the armsand reinforce, but I'm not a metal fabricator and cash is tight right now.  I'm trying to make it to the last couple shows of the season and extend them in the off season.
> 
> As far as your ?s:
> ...


  He is going to be riding on rim when we are done :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 7 2006, 01:34 PM~5918451
> *I am going to extend the arms, but I'm not a metal fabricator and cash is tight right now.  I'm trying to make it to the last couple shows of the season and extend them in the off season.
> 
> As far as your ?s:
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 6 2006, 03:09 PM~5913321
> *i have cadi big body spindles with the rotors and calipers on my g-body. to me the bolt pattern doesnt matter because i have universal adaptors anyway so with rims who can tell. but by changing the spindles it really gave my car the extended look! the whole tire is almost outside the wheelwell with 1" extended arms.
> *


if im not mistaken the spindles are one of the only changed suspension parts changed from the 80's body style to the Big Bodys. Not sure what the difference is, but i heard that somewhere.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Aug 8 2006, 09:51 PM~5928153
> *if im not mistaken the spindles are one of the only changed suspension parts changed from the 80's body style to the Big Bodys.  Not sure what the difference is, but i heard that somewhere.
> *


Well the big bodies have speed sensors in them. But other than that i have never had the 2 side by side to compare.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 8 2006, 09:30 PM~5929710
> *Well the big bodies have speed sensors in them. But other than that i have never had the 2 side by side to compare.
> *


the spindle dimensions are the same but they do have the speed sensor hole in the big body ones. also as a side note the 90s rotors and backing plates are not interchangeable with the 80s because of the speed sensors :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

You forgot to mention the LEVEL sensor. In order to insure that the engine is running smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 6 2006, 10:41 AM~5912199
> *No, they must be 11" brakes and small bolt pattern GM.  Here are some photos of my Caprice spindles, with Full stack and stock arms. My car has the bulldog stance already!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------

